# Biker im Kreis Kitzingen



## Lateiner (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Ich wollte ma fragen obs hier Mountainbiker oder Trialbiker im Landkreis Kitzingen gibt.Vieleich können wir n paar Touren und so fahren. Weil alleine is scho weng langweillig


Lateiner


----------



## DahlemerHamba (15. Februar 2012)

Servus, 

frag doch mal bei der TG Kitzingen oder bei Zweirad Herrmann in Iphofen nach. 

Meines Wissens haben beide einen MTB-Treff. Da kann man wunderbar Kontakte knüpfen. 

Falls alle Stricke reissen, gibt es in Würzburg zwei Treffs: 
- DAV (eher langsam)
- RSG (sportlicher)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (15. Februar 2012)

Ja da schau ich ma weist du obs in KT auch bike trialer gibt weil ich hab noch keine gesehen


----------



## DahlemerHamba (17. Februar 2012)

Tut mir leid, da habe ich keine Ahnung. 

Einfach mal die Treffs ausprobieren und die Leute vor Ort fragen.


----------



## Deleted 94818 (9. März 2012)

Hi, was meinst du mit Trialer? 

Ich bin viel Singletrail und Enduro unterwegs ... wo wohnst du? 

JEDEN Sonntag 9 Uhr ist in Hohenfeld Radeltreff. Die Gruppe ist meistens 10 Mann groß können aber auch mal 20 Leute sein ... Touren sind fast ausschließlich im Gelände MTB eben.


----------



## Yoshimura (10. März 2012)

Moin,

hey mal ne Frage. Darf da jeder einfach mitfahren. Ich fahr noch nicht lange und bin zu 95% immer allein auf Tour. Würde mich da gern mal anschließen und in der Gruppe mitfahren um Leute und neue Strecken kennenzulernen.

Ist das jeden Sonntag oder nur nach Absprache? Wie lange dauert so ne Tour in der Regel?

Würd mich über Antwort freuen.

lg
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 94818 (10. März 2012)

Hi Thomas,

wie schon geschrieben: JEDEN Sonntag um 9:00 Uhr am Dorfbrunnen in Hohenfeld

Gruppe: komplett gemixt von 17 bis 70 Jahre alles dabei, von Hardtails bis Enduros ... 

Wir fahren meistens bis 12 oder 13 Uhr, man kann aber auch eher aussteigen, je nachdem wieviel Zeit man eben hat.


----------



## Yoshimura (11. März 2012)

Hi... thx für die Info. Hört sich gut an !!!

Leider hab ich heute verpennt. Neun is aber auch verdammt früh  

Muss ich nächsten Samstag mal früher pennen gehen dann klappts auch besser mit dem aufstehen am Sonntag früh.. 

Ich mach heute Mittag dann halt nur ne kurze Tour und schau mal wie's bei uns im Wald so aussieht zur Zeit. 

Letzte Woche war noch alles gesperrt wegen Forstarbeiten und teilweiße waren die Trails einfach nicht fahrbar 

Ma guggen ob's heute schon besser geht.... 

lg
Thomas


----------



## Lateiner (11. März 2012)

fr33styler85 schrieb:


> Hi, was meinst du mit Trialer?


 Biketrial halt so auf hindernissen rumspringen.


----------



## Deleted 94818 (11. März 2012)

@Thomas: waren heut von Kitzingen aus bis nach Sommerach (Steinbruch) bis 12:30 unterwegs, sehr schöne Tour!

mit einem trialbike kann ich dann leider nicht dienen, würde es aber gerne mal mit meinem Enduro probieren, falls du da auch tips geben kannst? Wohnst du direkt in KT?


----------



## Lateiner (11. März 2012)

Trialen mit nem enduro  hört sich cool an obs geht weiß ich net bin leider noch nie enduro gefahren und mitm trial bin ich noch anfänger es geht aber aufwärts 
Ja ich wohne in direkt in KT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (11. März 2012)

@ freestyler.. sobald es bei mir passt bin ich auch mal dabei.

Aus meiner geplanten "kleinen Tour" wurden dann heute Nachmittag auch über fünf Stunden. Hat aber echt wieder fun gemacht 

Ich hab mir vor kurzem ein "neues" gebrauchtes Bike geleistet und kann gar nicht genug bekommen vom im Wald rumheizen 

lg
Thomas


----------



## Lateiner (12. März 2012)

Is in der Nähe von KT irgend wo ne fest angelegte bike strecke?


----------



## Deleted 94818 (12. März 2012)

Trails / Wanderwege ja reine "Bikestrecken" nein


----------



## Lateiner (12. März 2012)

Ok weil ich hab ma gehört dass es in der klinge cool is aba da kenn ich mich garnet aus und mit meinemjetzigen bike kommt man da nich weit es gib zwar hier und da n paar dirt lines aba die sind voll fürn a**** als anfänger oder da sind überall glaß scherben weil die Stadt KT hats net so mit strecken bauen  sagt euch deusterpark was?


----------



## Deleted 94818 (12. März 2012)

in der Klinge werd ich jetzt wieder öfter sein, ist aber momentan dank waldarbeiterarbeiten recht wüst ... muss man mal aufräumen! trails kenn ich hier genug....


----------



## Lateiner (15. März 2012)

Kennt jmd die strecken am schwanberg ? Kann man da mit nem Hardtail fahren? Was wäre von KT aus der nächste Bikepark und was kostet des so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 94818 (16. März 2012)

Am Schwanberg gibts viele Strecken die man auch alle mit nem Hardtail fahren kann. Der nÃ¤heste Bikepark von KT aus ist Osternohe. Kostet dich am Tag ca. 20 â¬ + Sprit.


----------



## Lateiner (20. März 2012)

Is jemand von euch bei der TGK im der MTB abteilung ? also richtig im verein angemeldet? färt man da dann einfach im wald rum ?


----------



## Deleted 94818 (20. März 2012)

ich nicht, ist das der Kitzinger mtb verein? kenn ich noch nicht...


----------



## Lateiner (21. März 2012)

http://radsport.tg-kitzingen.de/ Is halt n sport verein fahren glaub ich auch rennrad.


----------



## Deleted 94818 (21. März 2012)

ja die MTB Abteilung da läuft aber über den Fahrradshop in Iphofen, d.h. man muss erstmal von KT nach Iphofen kommen...


----------



## Lateiner (21. März 2012)

wenn man die zeit hat kann man ja auch mitm fahrrad hinfahren. Fahren die dann einfach im wald und so rum oder so richtig mit training wie bei anderen sportarten?


----------



## Lateiner (1. April 2012)

Ich war heute das erste mal mit meinem neuen bike dass ich ich zur konfirmation bekommen habe unterwegs zwar nur in der stadt aber immerhin
Jetz wollt ich morgen oder so mit n paar freunden in die klinge kennt da jemand von euch gute strecken???


----------



## Deleted 94818 (1. April 2012)

wer suche der finde  kann man nicht wirklich erklären, wenn man sich in der klinge nicht auskennt...


----------



## Lateiner (1. April 2012)

Und so grobe richtung ? weil des letzte mal war ich da mit meinem opa und da war ich  5 jahre alt und wir sind auf geteerten straßen gefahren


----------



## Lateiner (2. April 2012)

Is jemand von euch morgen in der klinge unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 94818 (2. April 2012)

sry muss lang arbeiten und wetter wird nicht so toll... evtl am Freitag oder am we dann ... je nach Wetterlage


----------



## Lateiner (3. April 2012)

ok ich weiß eh nicht wie lange ich fahren kann, ich hatte gestern ne allergische reaktion und musste nach ner halben stunde wieder heim und dann zum arzt


----------



## Lateiner (5. April 2012)

Wo ausser in der klinge und am Schwanberg kann man hier in der nähe noch gut fahren?


----------



## Lateiner (26. April 2012)

Könnt ihr mir ma n paar coole Trails zeigen wo man auch mitm hardtail fahren kann. Auch in der Klinge ich kenn zwar jetzt drei Strecken aba is halt irgendwan langweilig immer des selbe zu fahren


----------



## Titanbiker (30. April 2012)

Hi

also ich kenne hier in der Gegend noch: Kalb, Rossberg, Friedrichsberg, Frankenberg, zT Gegend um Scheinfeld, Bullenheimer Berg ........

regelmäßige Ausfahrten machen:
Die Turngemeinde Kitzingen ( TGK ) Donnerstag ca 18:15 / 18:30
und Samstag 14:30.
Treffpunkt Zweirad Herrmann in Iphofen.
und
Die aktiven Hohenfelder Sonntags 9-ca 12:30. Treffpunkt am Dorfbrunnen.
Sa und So sind Ganzjahrestermine.

Ansonsten nach Absprache, gerne auch mal Abends oder Nachts mit entsprechenden Lampen.
Wir rasen nicht nur rum, aber ein gewisses Vortraining ist erforderlich.
Altersbandbreite: der Jüngste ist 14, der Älteste 71.

Kontakt: Dieter 09321 5545 - nur Werktag vormittags.

Dieter


----------



## Lateiner (30. April 2012)

Danke. Wo is des "kalb" so ungefähr?


----------



## Lateiner (13. Mai 2012)

Ein paar von euch kennen bestimmt die Strecke in der Klinge wo man über einen Bach springt (wo genau die is kann ich net erklären) ich bin da neulich auf ein paar waldarbeiter gestossen die meinen dass dort das Fahrradfahren verboten sei und dass wir Biker den Weg der eher ein singeltrack ist kaputt machen würden. Was würdet ihr tun wenn ihr so angemault werdet?


----------



## Team Slow Duck (13. Mai 2012)

Ich würde sagen, daß wir den Trail mit Sicherheit weit weniger kaputtmachen als Traktoren, forstwirtschaftliche "Nutzfahrzeuge" oder gar Harvester, von fehlenden Abgasen ganz zu schweigen. 

Hm, muß bei Gelegenheit da mal auf Entdeckungsreise gehen. Ist doch das Waldstück links von der Straße Ri Kaltensondheim? Bin da bislang nur Rennrad gefahren.


----------



## Lateiner (13. Mai 2012)

Ja des da um den Golfplatz herum der ganze Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (17. Mai 2012)

Is heut jmd von euch in der klinge unterwegs?


----------



## Yoshimura (17. Mai 2012)

Ich war noch nie in der Klinge unterwegs. Würde mich aber auch interessieren ob es da gute Trails gibt und wie's da so aussieht 

Ich fahre ja sonst nur in der Gegend um den Friedrichsberg rum...

Also wenn heute ein paar Leute zusammenkommen bzw. sich ein "Tourguide" findet der sich auskennt, würde ich mich auch gern anschließen... 

Bis dann...
Thomas


----------



## Lateiner (17. Mai 2012)

ich geh jetzt dann in die klinge ob andere kommen weis ich net . De friedrichsberg is da bei geiselwind, oder?


----------



## Yoshimura (17. Mai 2012)

Der Friedrichsberg kommt nach dem Schwanberg ....

Meine normale Tour Endet bzw. Beginnt so ungefär bei Castell bzw. Wiesentheid.

Wenn mal ein paar Leute in der Klinge fahren dann könntet ihr euch echt mal melden, ich würd gern mal dort fahren und neue Strecken kennenlernen. 

Kitzingen wäre ja auch net sooo weit und wenn ich gscheit GAS geb bin ich in ner knappen Stunde mit dem Bike dort... mit dem Auto dauerts keine 15 Minuten


----------



## Lateiner (17. Mai 2012)

kennst du dich am schwanberg aus? Ich und n kumpel wollten da fahren aba meine eltern wollten des net weil ich mich da net auskenn. Ich kenn zwar jmd. der hat mr auch die klinge gezeigt aba ich seh den momentan nie.


----------



## Yoshimura (17. Mai 2012)

Nein am Schwanberg bin ich selbst erst einmal gefahren.. kenn mich da null aus ;(

Wenn du willst kann ich euch mal meine Strecke Friedrichsberg zeigen.. 

Allerdings ist die teilweiße schon ganz schön heftig und eigentlich braucht man für manche Trails dort schon ein Fully mit mind. 120/140mm... weils heftig bergab/bergauf geht über Wurzeln, Steine usw.

Teilweiße sind sogar Schanzen in die Trails gebaut zum springen..

Ich muss mit meinem 100mm Federweg schon ziemlich aufpassen bzw. laaangsam machen das es mich dort net schmeist....  

Ob die Tour dann mit dem Hardtail überhaupt bock macht weiß ich net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (30. Mai 2012)

Kann mir jemand von euch ne gute tour von KT nacht KT (also so dass man wieder in KT aufhört) sagen oder zumindest die Orte die da sind wo man gut fahren kann.


----------



## Lateiner (1. Juni 2012)

Weis jemand von euch bis wann die tour von der tg.velo. am 23.juni geht?


----------



## Lateiner (13. Juni 2012)

Weis jemand von euch ob es hier in der gegend einen fadladen gibt der ferienjobs anbietet weil wenj arbeiten dann wo wos soas macht


----------



## Lateiner (19. Juni 2012)

Hat von euch schon jemand was von nem âbikeparkâin theilheim gehÃ¶rt da sin halt n paar strecken und so .


----------



## Deleted 94818 (20. Juni 2012)

jo wurden aber angeblich platt gemacht...


----------



## Lateiner (23. Juni 2012)

Also die sin noch da  Ich war neulich da. Aber ich weis den weg nicht mehr


----------



## keffers (9. Juli 2012)

@ Yoshimura

wäre net abgeneigt mit dir am friedrichsberg mal ne runde zu drehen, natürlich nur wennste bock drauf hast, können ja mal n termin ausmachen wenns wetter passt


----------



## Yoshimura (10. Juli 2012)

Klar hab ich Böcke 

Müssen uns nur noch einig werden wann und wo wir starten 

Die komplette Runde bis Castell und zurück dauert aber 3-4 Stunden und danach is man echt ziemlich platt 

Zur Not könnte man aber auch abkürzen oder mit dem Auto zurück fahren oder das ganze gleich auf zwei Touren verteilen... 

Ich würd sagen wir besprechen das per PM oder Telefon ... 

Yoshi


----------



## Lateiner (23. Juli 2012)

Ich bin neuliich mit ner gruppe biker die iich zufällig getrofen habe amm schwanberg gefahren da sin wir so ne geile strecke gefahren ich weis aba nimmer wo die anfängt aba da sin sehr viele sprünnge und da sin überall anlieger an der seite weile der trail in sowas wie ner hakfpipe war ich weiss nur noch dass er in den weinbergen dierekt an.der waldgrenze ungefähr richtung rödelsee endet!kann mir da jemand hekfen?is halt net so leiicht zu beschreiben was ich mein .


----------



## Yoshimura (24. Juli 2012)

Hmmm.. die Streckenbeschreibung hört sich ja ziemlich geil an. 

Ist dann wohl so ähnlich wie der Lindenbrunnen-Halfpipe-Trail im Schweinfurter Stadtwald... und der is ja mal echt HAMMEr )

Also das würd mich dann auch mal interessieren wo der Trail am Schwanberg dann genau liegt.

Bin mal gespannt ob sich diesmal hoffentlich jemand meldet der weiterhelfen kann... ansonsten muss ich halt wieder allein auf die Suche gehen ;( 

Wenn der Trail irgendwo am Waldrand bei Rödelsee endet müsste das ja zu finden sein wenn man da einfach mal entlangfährt 

Wer was weiß soll sich bitte trotzdem mal melden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (24. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr demnächts mit nem freund der kennt die strecke der zeigste mir nochma weil meine mom.mags net so gern wenn ich am schwanberg aleine fahre


----------



## Yoshimura (24. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin heute um den halben Schwanberg rum gefahren und hab den beschriebenen Trail gesucht.. aber leider nicht gefunden.

Da gibts ja hundert Trailausfahrten am Waldrand - wenn man nicht genau weiß wo man suchen muss ist das ziemlich aussichtslos ;(

Also wenn mal jemand genauer Beschreiben kann wo der geile Trail genau liegt wäre ich dankbar.. sonst wird das ne ewige SUCHE 

Freu mich falls mir jemand hilft...


----------



## Erroll (24. Juli 2012)

Da es neulich bei euch in der Gegend schon ziemlich Ärger gegeben hat (http://mobil.mainpost.de/regional/art1727,6782984), werden die Leute die den Trail am Schwanberg kennen, wohl so klug sein und nicht öffentlich in ein Forum schreiben, wo sich der Trail befindet. Also entweder selber suchen, schweigen und genießen so lange es geht, oder einfach die normalen Trails am Schwanberg fahren.


----------



## Yoshimura (24. Juli 2012)

Wenn das sooooo Geheim ist. Könnte man ja einfach ne PM schicken


----------



## Erroll (24. Juli 2012)

Wenn man sich Mühe gibt, findet man es evtl auch selbstständig.


----------



## Yoshimura (29. Juli 2012)

OK... hab mir Mühe gegeben. Drei Tage an den falschen Stellen gesucht aber heute dann doch gefunden. Schönes Teil....


----------



## keffers (3. August 2012)

sind morgen, am 04.0812, n paar leute am zabelstein zum biken?


----------



## keffers (11. August 2012)

lol zabelstein, hab natürlich schwanberg gemeint...klasse ^^


----------



## Lateiner (18. April 2013)

Servus zusammen,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein Paar "schwierigen"Passagen d.h. Lange Treppen,steile Abfahrten,Wurzelstrecken oder sogar so große Felsen wo man drüber fährt (sowas wie man immer auf den tollen Bildern etc. sieht) Die Orte sollten in der Nähe von Kitzingen sein und nicht so weit wie der Schwanberg(ich weiß eigentlich ist der nicht so weit weg aber so dass ich halt mal eben 2 Stunden fahren kann) Ich glaube zwar sowas gibt es nicht hier in der Nähe aber vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp.
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbiker (18. April 2013)

Hi,

steile Abfahrten: Schwanberg, Friedrichsberg, Frankenberg. Musst halt wissen wo.
Lange Treppe: In Dettelbach von der Kirche abwärts.
Schmale Treppe: Bullenheimer Weinberge. Schleuse Gossmannsdorf.
Treppen mit Kurven: Fronbergweg/Klinge und Marktbreit vom Käppele.

Felsen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lateiner (18. April 2013)

http://http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1351128?in=potd
Mit Felsen mein ich sowas in der Art glaub aber nicht dass es hier sowas gibt?!
Den Fronbergweg kenn ich der is echt cool und der in Marktbreit ist auch geil.


----------



## Yoshimura (18. April 2013)

Ich glaub es bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als weite Wege und lange Touren in Kauf zu nehmen um zu den wenigen richtig geilen Ecken hier in der Gegend zu kommen.... 

Das ist halt nun mal alles verstreut und nicht auf einen Fleck 

Wenn einer nen GEHEIMTIPP hat, wäre ich aber auch sehr DANKBAR !!!

Evtl. solltest du mal drüber nachdenken dich mit ein paar Kumpel's zusammen zu tun um dann halt am Wochenende in den BIKEPARK zu fahren. Da gibt's alles was du suchst.... und du musst noch nicht einmal den Berg wieder hochfahren sondern kannst dich mit dem LIFT befördern lassen


----------



## Lateiner (18. April 2013)

Des mit'm Bikepark is echt gut aber auch teuer so mit Leihbike und Schoner und so oder ?


----------



## Yoshimura (18. April 2013)

Fast alles was FUN bringt kostet leider Geld... 

Aber man kann ja auch klein anfangen.... ein Bike, nen Helm und paar alte Schoner wirst ja wohl haben. 15 Euro Spritgeld für dein Kumpel und ne Zehnerkarte für'n Lift... kann man sich schon ab und zu leisten ... und dann ab nach Osternohe 

Aber dann bitte nicht gleich die 5 Meter Drops springen...


----------



## Lateiner (18. April 2013)

Besonders mitm Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 94818 (19. April 2013)

Yoshimura und Lateiner, seid ihr auf Facebook? wenn ja Kontaktdaten per PN an mich, hab da eine MTB Gruppe (nur mit Einladung) dort finden wir uns immer wieder zum biken in Kitzinger Umgebung oder für Bikeparkbesuche zusammen.


----------



## Lateiner (19. April 2013)

Bin nicht auf Facebook Aber ich geh bald mal mit nem Freund ,fahren tun unsre Elterrn


----------



## Blumi86 (18. August 2013)

Servus,
Bin schon seit längere Zeit auf der Suche nach schönen Strecken.
Klingenwald KT, Steinbruch Eibelstadt und Schwanberg.
Vielleicht hat jemand Lust mir seine Strecken zuzeigen?
Mfg


----------



## Yoshimura (18. August 2013)

Klinge und Steinbruch kenn ich selber nicht. Würd mich aber auch mal interessieren.... !!!

Schwanberg, Birklingen, Castell, Friedrichsberg, Kirchschönbach, Ebrach, Stollberg, Zabelstein ... und last but not least GEILER Schweinfurter Stadtwald fahr ich aber regelmäßig und freu mich immer über Mitfahrer 

Könne gern mal was per PN ausmachen. Einfach mal melden 

Allerdings hab ich heute schon 3,5 Stunden SW-Trails hinter mir und bin platt wie nichts .... die nächsten Tage bin ich also erst mal bedient was biken angeht


----------



## Lateiner (18. August 2013)

Servus zusammen,
Steinbruch Eibelstadt sagt mir auch nichts. Aber in der Klinge ist es echt am besten einfach mal viel Zeit nehmen und rumfahren.So habe ich das auch gemacht und ich finde immer noch tolle Wege. Als guten "Anfang" für ne Tour in der Klinge nehme ich den Weg am Golfplatz entlang und schau einfach mal  Und verfahren kann man sich in der Klinge nicht wirklich da so viele größere Wege sind die eigentlich immer rausführen und ne Straße von dem Amis is auch noch drinne also ich habe bis jetzt immer heimgefunden
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Blumi86 (18. August 2013)

Klar werden wir bestimmt mal machen.
Gute Regeneration


----------



## Blumi86 (18. August 2013)

Klinge ist mir sehr gut bekannt
Dort ist immer ein abstecher drin.
Stein Ruch bei Eibelstadt ist nichts besonders, 1 kleine und eine lange Abfahrt. Max S1


----------



## Deleted 94818 (19. August 2013)

kurze Zwischenfrage: Wo kommt ihr denn alle her? Ich sitz in Hohenfeld... wen von euch findet man auch auf Facebook? (könnt mir auch eine PN schreiben)


----------



## Blumi86 (19. August 2013)

ich komme aus Sulzfeld am Main


----------



## Blumi86 (22. August 2013)

Servus,
War heut in der Klinge unterwegs, da ist mir aufgefallen das dort ein paar Freerieder am Werk waren.
Nicht nur das diese dort gut gebastelt haben sondern auch noch Müll hinterlassen haben, wird es kein Wunder sein, wenn Die Klinge bald für Alle MTBler gesperrt sein wird.
Mal an alle, nehmt wenigstens euren Müll wieder mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (22. August 2013)

Wenn dass stimmt was mein Kumpel sagt kenn ich die es sind Dirbiker und es wÃ¼rde mich nicht wundern wenn es zu nem Bike verbot kommt weil die sich auffÃ¼hren wie die grÃ¶Ãten A**** LÃ¶cher!!!
Und die Strecke ist fÃ¼r ânormaleâ Biker fast nicht fahrbar


----------



## Deleted 94818 (24. August 2013)

@ Blumi, hast du wenigstens den Müll mitgenommen? Ich ärgere mich auch über solche Leute / in diesem Fall Kidis...


----------



## Blumi86 (26. August 2013)

Klingt wie ne schlechte Ausrede, aber ich hatte nicht mal ein Täschchen mit. 
Bin nächste Woche wieder dort, da werde ich auf jedenfall die Pfandsachen mitnehmen.


----------



## Lateiner (26. August 2013)

Welche Ausrede?


----------



## Yoshimura (12. Januar 2014)

In der Klinge machen Forstarbeiter aus einem sich schön schmal durch den Wald schlängelnden Singeltrail gerade mal wieder einen breiten Forstweg mit tiefen Reifenspuren von schwerem Forstfahrzeugen.

Ich find's sehr schade, gerade in Kitzingen haben wir eh kaum schöne Strecken zum fahren - und jetzt bald wieder einen weniger ;(

Leider findet man im ganzen Steigerwald seit Jahren ähnliche Beispiele in denen sich solche gewundenen Pfade im Laufe der Zeit zu ausgefahren und für Biker und Wanderer relativ uninteressante "Nutz"-Forstwege verwandeln - man könnte fast meinen das hier Absicht dahinter steckt (?)

Bin mal gespannt wie sich das "Singeltrail-Sterben" hier im Frankenland noch weiterentwickelt... lasst uns wenigstens noch ein paar übrig !!!


----------



## Lateiner (12. Januar 2014)

Hi der Singeltrail in der Klinge oberhalb vom Bach ist aber schon seit längerer Zeit kaputt gefahren Das Problem ist schon selbst am Schwanberg zu merken. Fast jeder Waldweg wird auch noch geschottert, also wenn etwas steiler wird sind die fast nicht fahrbar wenn der Schotter noch nicht festgefahren ist.


----------



## Biker8289 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

als ich über Google nach Infos zum Klingenwald suchen wollte bin ich hier gelandet und hab gedacht ich meld mich mal an.

Zum Thema Klinge:
Ich bin letztes Jahr fast ausschließlich in der Klinge gefahren. Der Trail war nichts Besonderes, aber für einen Anfänger wie mich hat er getaugt. Schöner flow und ganz bei mir in der Nähe, also perfekt wenn man nach der Arbeit mal schnell ne Runde in den Wald wollte.
Weiß zufällig jemand wem der Wald gehört und wieso man auf die verdammt gute Idee kam einfach mal mit schwerem Gerät mitten durch zu fahren??

Als "Ersatz" wurde mir von einem Arbeitskollegen empfohlen es mal im Ochsenfurter Forst (bei Zeubelried) zu versuchen. Weiß jmd von euch ob da ein Trail oder so ist?


----------



## Yoshimura (19. Februar 2014)

Ich find den "Zustand" der Klinge auch traurig.

Ich war zwar erst zwei mal dort fahren - aber es war eigentlich mal ne schöne Abwechslung zu meinen anderen Strecken ....

Ochsenfurter Forst kenn ich leider nicht und kann deshalb nichts dazu sagen.

Alternative zur Klinge für die Kitzinger Biker wäre dann aber wohl am ehesten der Schwanberg. Gibt ganz schöne Strecken dort


----------



## Lateiner (21. Februar 2014)

Hi, auch gut ist der Höhenweg von Hohenfeld Richtung Marktbreit ist aber nassem Wetter nicht so schön zum fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumi86 (25. Februar 2014)

Ich finde es auch sehr schade was in der Klinge gerodet wird. Aber es sind ja immer die biker die alles kaputt machen Einzige Möglichkeit für uns biker wird es sein, alte Strecken wieder möglichst wieder herzustellen oder neue Strecken zu kreieren und dies möglichst ohne Aufsehen zu erregen.
Selbst am Schwanberg werden die Wege immer weniger:-(


----------



## Yoshimura (4. März 2014)

..... und das lustige Singeltrail-Sterben geht fröhlich weiter !!!

Diesmal hat es meine Feierabendrunde zwischen Abtswind und Castell erwischt ;(

Mehrere Kilometer feinster Singeltrail am Friedrichsberg waren heute einfach nicht mehr da....  !!!

Wo man sich sonst genüsslich bergauf und bergab mit dem Bike durch den Wald schlengeln konnte ist jetzt nur noch ein breiter matschiger unfahrbarer Schneise - ausgefahren von Forstfahrzeugen.... oder an anderen Stellen verschwindet der Pfad komplett unauffindbar unter massenhaft gefällten Bäumen und Gestrüpp - ich glaub ich STEH IM WALD;(

Was mich wundert ist - bei dem Pfad handelt es sich teilweiße um Stücke des Franken-Panoramawegs - das man dort einfach so WILD drüber pflügen darf hätte ich nicht gedacht....

Es bleibt bald wirklich nicht mehr viel übrig von den wenigen schönen Strecken in der Nähe.


----------



## Blumi86 (5. März 2014)

Ja so ist es zurzeit fast auf jeder Strecke, die einst für MTB ler ein ST war.
Man könnte fast Glauben das dies mit Absicht gemacht wird.
Frage ist ob KK kitzingen MTB unfreundlich geworden ist oder schon immer war.
Bin schon immer auf der suche nach neuen oder wo man eine kreieren könnte


----------



## derwaaal (5. März 2014)

Traurig!
Dann bleibt wohl irgendwann nur noch die Fränkische, wo sie wegen der Felsen nicht überall durchkommen ... :\


----------



## Yoshimura (5. März 2014)

Fränkische Schweiz war ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie... ist aber dieses Jahr bestimmt auch mal fällig.

Aber für ne schnelle Feierabendrunde ist das eh zu weit.... da bleibt halt leider nur der nahe gelegene Steigerwald bzw. das Kitzinger Umfeld.

@Blumi86.... wenn du ne neue Strecke gefunden hast, meld dich bei mir. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar !!!


----------



## Blumi86 (6. März 2014)

Können uns ja mal zu ner kleinen Tour treffen. Da können wir uns ja was Strecken angeht austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (6. März 2014)

Klar können wir mal gemeinsam auf Tour gehen...
Wetter soll ja in den nächsten Tagen BOMBE werden 
Meld dich halt ma per PM wenn du Zeit hast.


----------



## Lexx85 (6. März 2014)

Erroll schrieb:


> Da es neulich bei euch in der Gegend schon ziemlich Ärger gegeben hat (http://mobil.mainpost.de/regional/art1727,6782984), werden die Leute die den Trail am Schwanberg kennen, wohl so klug sein und nicht öffentlich in ein Forum schreiben, wo sich der Trail befindet. Also entweder selber suchen, schweigen und genießen so lange es geht, oder einfach die normalen Trails am Schwanberg fahren.




SO is es...


----------



## Blumi86 (7. März 2014)

Ja das kenn ich schon. Das ist auchim meinem Revier.
Das sind dann meist die schwarzen Schafe unter den MTB ler.
Ich benutze das was da ist, aber ich finde es schade das die Wege dann weg gemacht werden. 
Selbst wenn dann neue Wege gebaut werden die dann legal sind, wird es immer welche geben die dann neue bauen


----------



## derwaaal (7. März 2014)

Seltsam, dass die bösen Nürnberger als Täter gemutmaßt werden ...


----------



## Lexx85 (10. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte mal eine Frage, war mal wieder in den letzten Tagen jemand in der Klinge fahren? 

Gruß


----------



## Blumi86 (11. März 2014)

Fahren nicht aber laufen;-)


----------



## Lexx85 (11. März 2014)

Blumi86 schrieb:


> Fahren nicht aber laufen;-)


Sehr gut, wie sieht es den da aus? Also aktueller Stand?


----------



## Blumi86 (11. März 2014)

So naja.
Der Weg beim Golfplatz ist zu 50% zerstört. Der IST kaum befahrbar geschweige zu belaufen:-(
Der andere ist gut befahrbar, bis auf 1m beim Bach.
Die andren Wege soweit ok mit Ausnahmen.


----------



## Lexx85 (11. März 2014)

Alles klar, vielen Dank!


----------



## Blumi86 (20. März 2014)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten auf den trailstrecken!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heitzi (1. Mai 2014)

Friedrichsberg-Casteller Turm ist wieder frei befahrbar!!!


----------



## Yoshimura (1. Mai 2014)

Stimmt. Hab die Tour gestern auch gemacht.

Also man kann da jetzt wieder fahren ohne sein Bike schieben oder tragen zu müssen, aber die Strecke hat im augenblicklichen Zustand trotzdem viel von seinem "ursprünglichen Charme" verloren .... !!!

Also helft alle mit beim Trail wieder "EINFAHREN"


----------



## Lexx85 (1. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Info! Muss da jetzt doch mal hin!


----------



## Biker8289 (19. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Vorsicht in der Klinge. Da ist wohl zur Zeit eine Gruppe Wildschweine samt Jungtiere unterwegs die im ganzen Wald ihre Spuren hinterlassen.

Habe gestern mit dem Förster geredet als er gerade dabei war einen von den Wildschweinen zerstörten Zaun zu reparieren.

Da Wildschweine sehr aggressiv werden können wenn die Junge haben sollte man da etwas vorsichtig sein.


Grüße Daniel


----------



## zwigge-micha (21. November 2014)

Hey ich suche Mitfahrer für Ausfahrten und für nen Alpencross 2015


----------



## Haeschen (13. Juni 2016)

Hi,
ich grab das ganze hier mal aus.
Bin neu hier hab aber ab und an immer mal still mitgelesen.
Fahre in letzter Zeit öfter Schwanberg. Vor allem auch als Feierabendrunde ca. eine Stunde
Hauptsächlich die Wanderwege / Single Trails über den Keltenwall etc.
Falls jemand Interesse hat da mal mitzufahren.

Bin auch nicht abgeneigt in der Umgebung mal ne andere Runde zu drehen.
lg


----------



## Yoshimura (14. Juni 2016)

Klar hab ich Interesse. Suche immer Leute zum fahren. Da ich prinzipiell nicht gern allein unterwegs bin !!!
Melde dich einfach wenn du wieder mal fährst. Bin meistens flexibel und fast immer für ne Runde zu haben.
PS: Was ist das den für ein Kicker auf deinem Avatar. Ist das ein Trail hier in der Nähe... kenn ich nicht


----------



## Haeschen (15. Juni 2016)

-> PN

Der is am Schwanberg nen Trail runter den ich als Kamelbuckel kenne..das Bild ist aber schon 2 Jahre alt
Mittlerweile ist das eher n Table


----------



## Yoshimura (15. Juni 2016)

Okay... dann kenn ich den Trail auch 
Würde sagen wir schreiben dann die Tage noch mal ... vll. klappt es ja mit der gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (7. November 2017)

Hey Leute, da ich den Wohnort gewechselt hab, binnich öfter in der Klinge unterwegs, zwei Trails kenn ich schon, gibts da noch mehr?

Weiß wer was?

Cheers 
Lex


----------



## oetscher (2. November 2018)

Geht hier noch was?
Bin kürzlich nach Kitzingen gezogen und hätte auch Bock an gemeinsamen Touren!!!

Wollte jetzt am Sonntag mal nach Hohenfeld und mich bei der MTB Gruppe umschauen was die so fahren und ob mir das taugt.

Viele Grüße,
Ötsch


----------

